# wild rice brats



## Norm70

they make these at the local butcher and i have about 20 lbs of wild rice from my wife's and I's honey moon in duluth this summer i thought i would use some of it up anyone got a recipe


----------



## jkolson

I use the brat recipe here http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/venison-recipe.php then cook up 1 cup of wild rice and add it to the mix.


----------



## Norm70

i'll have to say i used kens last yr and they were good. I spiced up the polish recipe a little and it worked well. have to try the brat ones.


----------



## Wrestler720

when i was really young my friends dad would make wild rice sausage and i absolutely loved it its great stuff!!


----------



## KEN W

I still use those recipes.....found another 1 called Hunters Sausage.I really like that one also.


----------



## szm69

I add 1 lb of cooked wild rice to 10 pounds of meat. I just add it to my normal brat recipe.


----------

